# Comcast DVR w/Tivo software video - can we get these features?



## plmills (Jan 18, 2005)

The above link is a video of the Comcast DVR running customized TiVo software, apparently now available to some Comcast customers upon request as a software download. I see several features I would love to have on my (Series 3) TiVo:

1) Live video while operating the TiVo menu/program guide

2) Color-coded program guide differentiating different program types

3) Ability to filter the guide for HD content only

4) Ability to set a wishlist autorecord item and set a preference for HD if available

I think this video may also give us a preview of the future when stand-alone TiVo's can do two-way communication. Check out the interface for ordering PPV and VOD services.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

2-4 are all fine by me, but I had #1 on my coable suppiled Moxi and I hated it! Every time I switched to the Moxi a program would get ruined because there was no way to get away from the live video of whatever was being recorded.

Dan


----------



## GusMan (Nov 16, 2004)

Like Dan, I like all the features except for the live video window. 
I wont go into the whole wishing it had <this feature> discussion.


----------

